# Things that interest you?



## gooblax (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone found anything interesting lately? (Anything at all!)

The reason I ask is because I for one feel so much better when I've found something to be genuinely interested it, even if it is just for a few minutes.

One example of something I've found interesting is:
The difference between formal and informal classes/lessons.
I recently attended an instruction session for a community project with only adult members (average age was about 40). The way this session progressed was really interesting to me (on reflection, since I was far to anxious to be interested at the time). We sat in a heap of chairs facing the instructor, who had made a makeshift board (so far, it's an outdoor classroom atmosphere), and he started talking. Then out of nowhere comes all this 'student' input - jokes, innuendos, and disagreements, multiple conversations with the different instructors... it was bizarre! The 'class' overthrew the teacher within minutes, and yet we still got through all the material. I had no idea that the dynamics of the class would be (or even could be!!) so different.

Anyway, feel free to share any interesting experiences, ideas, thoughts etc. Looking forward to seeing what interests everyone here.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 8, 2008)

what a great experience gooblax!

things that interest me really depend on how i'm feeling, when i feel good there are so many things i want to see and do, but when i'm not it's hard to think of anything.

one thing i like is photography, and beautiful pictures, i love going to flickr and going through what other amateur photographers have captured and getting ideas from that.

i enjoy roller blading but it's been forever since i've done that. never seem to be able to motivate myself to actually go and do it.

i really like feeling organized, which most of the time i'm not. but when i have one of those days that i feel like i am it feels great  usually it starts with tackling something that's been annoying me and getting a grip on it, and then i feel good and i actually feel like tackling something else. that usually lasts a couple of days.

i totally love a good book, but i never know how to find them. i seem to occasionally stumble onto one, but again i don't seem to make a conscious effort to look for them.


----------



## Mari (Nov 8, 2008)

> there are so many things i want to see and do



There are never enough hours in the day for me but I am not sure what I focus on the most. Reading - especially true stories about real people, statistics, songs, why people do what they do, I am curious about everything. Good posting gooblax. :dimples: Mari :heart: and pictures too, especially of people and flowers.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Gee Gooblax,

That information session of yours sounded hilarious! Can I sign up? 
But seriously, that community project of yours reminds me of some real interests I have in my heart.

These interests whirl around just trying to make the world a better place.

I tutor some adults how to read and write (basic literacy), and that has positive consequences as well as some hilarious ones. 
Once or twice a year I get into this large community blitz here for a weekend where people fan out to... pick up garbage. All sorts and everywhere, parks, rivers, ravines, sidewalks, streets. It's grassroots and make the city/world a better place overall.

Scanning newspapers for workshops, readings, or hobby groups can be a pretty good source too. I never know what it may lead to, an interest or capacity I never thought I had in me, until it becomes part of my "joie de vivre".


----------



## gooblax (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'll give a better response later, but will add this:

A piece of pie is a portion of a baked pastry.
What, then, is a piece of paper a portion of? (bearing in mind that even a roll of paper would still be a 'piece', really) :huh:

Worse still would be a piece of string, but let's not go there.


----------



## amastie (Nov 10, 2008)

I've most recently found voluntary work most interesting.  Love working with elderly people and it helps me feel better knowing that I'm contributing in the world.
For now,
amastie


----------



## Meggylou (Nov 10, 2008)

I love reading about pets, animals, zoos, anything animal related, I watch shows, own a dog, rabbit and guinea pig, save wildlife when I can, it's just something that never fails to pique my interest.
I also like reading...but can't read anything other than text books during the school year.
I also LOVE sleeping...it's a double edge sword though, but my homeostatic drive for sleep is insane and it feels so good just to give in to it. *AHHHHhhh* I'm so tired right now, could fall asleep sitting up, am halfway there already. 
I also love movies, movies are great!!! Such a wonderful escape for me.


----------



## gooblax (Nov 14, 2008)

It?s great to hear about all the cool things you all like doing. I?m glad everyone has so many things that they find fascinating. *thumbs up* They all sounds awesome!

ITL ? I hope you make time for some of those interests. Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to go roller blading some time this week if time permits. Or maybe to do some photography if you have a camera.

Anyone else want a mission?  I could try giving out personal assignments ? meet me at the drop off point, and destroy the document after reading. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks gooblax, it's a great idea but unfortunately i'm not up for it. sorry, i really don't mean to drag people down but i did want to acknowledge your post.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi gooblax - great idea.  ITL - I'm sorry you're not feeling well just now.  I will tell you that the both of you have cheered me up in the last couple of hours.  

So, in that vein, Gooblax - I will take the reins for my first mission:  Preparing an 8 course gourmet meal for my girlfriends tonight. The missions has already been started....  

Other upcoming missions for which I will gladly take instructions:

*  Reading a good book that isn't a self-help book! 
*  Going back to designing, painting and embroidering crewel;
*  Starting to get the courage to journal again;
*  Going for a long walk on a beach and/or hiking along the shores;
*  signing up for a ballroom class and going every week.....
* (maybe) volunteering at an animal shelter to have some cuddle time with animals.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you jazzey for saying i've helped, at least i do make a difference somehow.

i like your missions, those are great ideas. i think maybe i need to start small and find a book to read that isn't self help as well.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 15, 2008)

Great plan ITL - and yes, you have helped me over the course of the last couple of days.  I know you're struggling right now.  I can tell you that when I signed up for this site, I was in the deepest hole....But, somehow, reading your posts, amongst others, has really helped me to lift up a little.  ITL - you have some very encouraging words for others...now maybe you can try and apply them to yourself.:support:

Take good care of yourself ITL - and grab a book that isn't self-help.  I find sometimes, we have to let go even if it's just for a few hours.  Lately, I've been too immersed in everything and it's time to take a break! 

Take Care


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 15, 2008)

that put a smile on my face jazzey  thanks


----------



## ladylore (Nov 15, 2008)

> Take good care of yourself ITL - and grab a book that isn't self-help. I find sometimes, we have to let go even if it's just for a few hours. Lately, I've been too immersed in everything and it's time to take a break!



Your so right Jazzey! 
Mysteries do it for me. I have become an avid reader again that way. oh ya, and psychology books but not of the self-kind. And I did happen to buy a couple of Garfield digests last month.

Great advice Jazzey. :thankyou:


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks ladylore - I love the mystery novels myself....I have a Kathy Reichs that I may devour this weekend!  And I'm a big fan of Garfield.


----------



## gooblax (Nov 15, 2008)

Totally no problem ITL. :support: Hope you feel better soon. And I agree with Jazzey - you definitely make a huge difference.

Good luck with the missions Jazzey, and I hope your first one went well.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Gooblax - waiting for the girlfriends as we speak


----------

